# Norton bass circuit???



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Can anyone tell me who the director is? Someone mentioned that they have a new director?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Your banned arent you ex???!!!  

Shirhal is no longer with Norton.

Not sure who exactly perse is the "director" - I got some good guesses.

Don gave the reluctant ok to post onto dobass recently? Maybe him? 

Call them and find out whos in charge. Give us a report.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't even fish for them bassy things. I just heard that Shirhal was not the director and then someone called and said he was not even with Norton anymore??? Somethin must have happened. I would guess marty would become the director-I am pretty sure he works there. He would be a good choice. I also you all had a big powwow to set the schedules so there is no conflict-which I think is great also-If this all true -congrats!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hmmmm sitting here watching this i have a feeling this water isnt near done turning yet!!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Can't say what I'm thinking! NOPE, not gonna do it!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Can't say I'll miss him


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Godday-- in case you wanna catch up on old times you can go see his presentation at the bass college at the boat show...  

http://clevelandboatshow.com/docs/2006Bass College Brochure.pdf

Coates and Balog would be worth the show.

Nip


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

That makes me laugh...Ha Ha......Only $99/person.....Get your tickets now!!!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Normally If I don't have anything good to say I won't say anything at all but
John Shirhal could'nt fish his way out of a wet paperbag!
He'd have to pay me $99 to listen to his B.S. and if he were lucky I'd teach him something after that!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Cannot say what I'm thinking....NOPE, not gonna do it!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I see Vic's announced today that they are the area's new Ranger boat dealer!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

What???Really??


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

check it out at URL=http://www.vicssportscenter.com]


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

How about them crackers  

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well i said a few post back i didnt think the water was done turning lol i think vics will do well with ranger i have had the best of luck dealing with them when i got my stratos there they are top notch people that care about what they sell and the customer. the new building and hiring marty will only improve thier buisnness this year i wish em the absoulte best of luck


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nip, can you get me in a ranger?!?!? you guys over at vic's are like the alstar teamn now, right?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, does marty going to vic's change the status of any of the area tournaments? wed. nighters, NBC, ect?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ALL the anglers of this region are the allstars.

10 years ago you coulda NEVER had what things are at now- from boats on the water to the level of competition that is out there at a local level. AND look at the pro's who are coming from this region- there are now several, and doing very well! This is due to the numbers of awesome folks who are in this region and carry themselves in a sporting manner- the allstars- I like to call 'em pimps!!! 

I just enjoy going out and trying to beat Culln'- I'm always at least one spot behind!

Not sure how all the tournaments fall. I know where dobass is and we have some NEW stuff for 2006 for everyone- but mostly the fish and reducing post tournament mortaility rates. 

We have already spent countless hours and $$$ for a system next year that reduces angler handling, time out of the water, a special treated dip tank and tares a basket to the gram.

Although...I will have some kinda info for everyone tomorrow late.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nip, could you send me some more dobass tourney info out, looks like i am in for a couple next year...somethin about having big bass for the year and having to keep my title or something


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Is Norton still going to sell Rangers ???

Mark


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks like we now have Ranger Distributors... Norton & Vics.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Norton no longer carries Ranger boats.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

WOW!!!!! Aint that some shizit!!! I know one other guy around here that got his Ranger dealership pulled (if thats what happened here) and he made some huge screw ups for that to happen.
I wonder if they just discontinued them to focus on Triton or if it got pulled. I don't know why they would do that, that would be kind of dumb.
You know, now that I think of it, the other guy that lost his dealership had one of the same salespersons working for him at the time.

Does that create a pattern....HMMMMM


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

If it was April I would think that is a big joke !!!!!!!!

Mark


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Is Norton even going to the boat show this year?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

***Message deleted***


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

I Know Nothing!!!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

MAKtackle said:


> Triton also??? Thought Jerry told me they were on probation for now also with Lund.


To correct myself Triton is still around but perhaps to a different extent as in the past (whatever that means!)

I did drive by there the other day and all the Ranger and Triton signs were gone.


Nip, That Stratos is sounding better all the time!


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

All this from asking me asking about the director!


----------



## TR20 (Oct 12, 2004)

This is news. So who will be the area Triton dealer if they pulled them out too?


----------

